# Share your University/college façade and architectures



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Tanaka Business School - London (paid for by Imperial College
London Phd Graduate and succesful Japanese American
Businessman Gary Tanaka)


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

The New Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine (England) Building
paid for by the Bill Gates Foundation.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Saïd Business School University of Oxford, England paid for by
Syrian Businessman Wafic Rida Saïd


----------



## SoHype! (Aug 7, 2006)

Jaeger said:


> Royal Holloway - Esher - Surrey - England


And you also dress like this? 










:lol: awesome campus!!


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lestatlenoir said:


> ^^ Jesus NO....dont get me wrong....im merely asking and dont have any intentions...
> 
> I also read the article you posted on the forum and i just wondering whether the quad in UK were his ideas ... you know, perhaps those quads are related.
> 
> I am deeply sorry if i hurt you in any way...


You didn't hurt me...your question was dripping with sarcasm. Both Cambridge and Oxford were established long before Thomas Jefferson's time, although I'm not sure when the present-day universities were built. Did you seriously think that Jefferson had something to do with the design of those campuses?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

daniel_almaguer said:


> And you also dress like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actual that looks like a normal state school uniform in the UK, religous schools have even more bizzare uniforms, such as Christs Hospital Quaker School in England (uniform pic below)


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathedral of Learning
University of Pittsburgh
535 feet tall, 42-stories


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

@Slagathor 

The Hague does NOT have a university. Its a SCHOOL for diferent studies!



















map of Leiden, 1575. University faculties are scattered throughout the old city center.

*Universiteit Leiden. est. 1575, Oldest university of The Netherlands.*

Leiden University, located in the city of Leiden, is the oldest university in the Netherlands[1]. It is a member of the Coimbra Group, the Europaeum and the League of European Research Universities. The university was founded in 1575 by Prince William of Orange, leader of the Dutch revolt in the Eighty Years' War. The royal House of Orange and Leiden University still have a close relationship. The Queens Wilhelmina, Juliana and Beatrix and crown-prince Willem-Alexander studied at Leiden University.
Today, Leiden University has nine faculties, over 50 departments and more than 150 (under)graduate programs, and it enjoys an international reputation [3]. It houses more than 40 national and international (research) institutes.
*Some famous students;*
Grotius, Rembrandt, Clusius, Snellius, Vossius, Descartes, Spinoza, Huygens, 
*Some famous professors;*Einstein, Ehrenfest, Bohr, Oort, KamrlinghOnnes (NobelPr), Lorentz, Boerhaave, Zeeman(NobelPr), Einthoven (NobelPr), 









The Academy building. Old cloister church built in 1516.









Law Courts, Gravensteen, 13th century complex, built for the Counts of Holland.









Facuilty of Law. Lorentzzaal









Physics Laboratoty (The place where the worlds coldest temperature was reached by Heike Kamerlingh-Onnes), now Faculty of Law


















The Observatoty,built 1857









Faculty of Asiatic Studies









Former Academic Hospital, built 1873, now (Rijksmuseum voor Volkenkunde)the worlds oldest Museum of Ethnology with one of the finest collections. 


















The Rijjksmuseum van Oudheden. Museum of Antiquities. With a top10 collection of Egyptian collections. This museum was etablished first from the Leiden University Collections, now its a National/Rijks-museum.


















New Faculty of Medical Sciences (UC on the pic, nowadays open)









Research Building (for ex. for the studies of Biopharmaceutic Sciences)









Part of the Leiden University Medical Centre.









The facade of the former Rijsmuseum of Natural History. No in a beautiful new building. Also linked University faculties resided in this building. 









Former faculty of Geology.









Pieterskerk, built 1120, Until today in use as University location for events and examinations.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

OXFORD


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

CAMBRIDGE


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Simon Fraser University, Vancouver Canada*

Simon Fraser University
Vancouver, Canada
Arthur Erickson & Geoffrey Massey
Opened in 1965, approximately 22,000 students
_All photos by SFU or Wikicommons_









Simon Fraser University - Convocation Mall – Burnaby Mountain Campus









Simon Fraser University – Library and Convocation Mall spaceframe – Burnaby Mountain Campus









Simon Fraser University – Burnaby Mountain Campus from Google Earth









Simon Fraser University - Surrey Campus









Simon Fraser University – Surrey Campus entrance









Simon Fraser University – Surrey Campus from the air with the cities of New Westminster, Burnaby, and Vancouver in the background. Downtown Vancouver is on the horizon. The elevated guideway in front of the campus is the SkyTrain automated regional rapid transit line that connects all of the above-mentioned cities.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

ETH Zürich Main Building, by Gottfried Semper:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Kings College - London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Royal College of Music - London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Goldsmiths College - University of London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

University College London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Imperial College London and Surrounds


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London School of Economics (LSE)


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London Business School


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Senate House Library - University of London was the
inspiration for the Ministry of Truth in George Orwell's
famous work - '1984'.

Orwells Wife worked there for a period of time.

Senate House Library - University of London - England.





































Interior Pic.


----------

